# Axminster TSCE-12R 305mm Table Saw



## adze (Mar 31, 2012)

HI, I'm Ketan. I'm shortly to be setting up my workshop from scratch and hope to use this site to find information on tool reviews / timber suppliers etc. At the moment, i'm leaning towards getting the Axminster TSCE-12R 305mm Table Saw so would be glad to hear anyone's opinion on it and in particular if anyone has managed to fit an Incra fence on it (and where to get an Incra fence in the UK. I know Rutlands has a couple of Incra fences but it looks like the Axminster is too deep front to back to accept the Incra fence Rutlands supplies). Thanks, K


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Ketan
I am looking at gtting same saw very soon
Try this link is same saw but a little cheaper
Maximach.co.uk - Woodworking Machinery - New Used And Secondhand Wood Working Machines And Equipment

the mpower ts300 is the original suspect axminster are getting theirs from M power and having bespoke paint job.


----------



## adze (Mar 31, 2012)

Hey OakDude,
Thanks, looked up the link. they didnt list a price but have emailed them.


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

If you check out the stock list section on their website it gives prices....also check out...
New and Used Woodworking Machinery, UK - Conway Saw and Supply - Mpower TS 300

exact same price ie £2050 ish...


----------



## cinamara (Apr 11, 2012)

adze said:


> HI, I'm Ketan. I'm shortly to be setting up my workshop from scratch and hope to use this site to find information on tool reviews / timber suppliers etc. At the moment, i'm leaning towards getting the Axminster TSCE-12R 305mm Table Saw so would be glad to hear anyone's opinion on it and in particular if anyone has managed to fit an Incra fence on it (and where to get an Incra fence in the UK. I know Rutlands has a couple of Incra fences but it looks like the Axminster is too deep front to back to accept the Incra fence Rutlands supplies). Thanks, K



Ketan,

Congrats on choosing to buy this saw. Be it from Axminster or Mpower, it is a phenomenal tool. I do not have this saw but have seen it in real life and I have to say, 'what a saw, mate, what a saw!' Quiet, impressively sturdy, dead accurate, smooth to operate, awesome fence and parts finish, a professional tool all together.

Anyway, coming back to your scenario, fitting the Incra fence and rails to that 800mm front to back table is possible only with the Incra XL fence. Soon I would have to get one for my table saw, which is of same table size. Unfortunately, Rutlands do not import this particular fence model but it can be seen on Incra's website instead!

This is what they say about it:
_"The length of miter gauge slot (front-to-back distance of table). If this measurement is 28-1/2” or less (standard for most 10" table saws), the standard INCRA TS-LS will fit your saw. If this measurement is between 28-1/2” and 33”, the TS-LS System can be ordered with a longer fence extrusion and base support panel for a nominal charge as a substitution for the standard-length components"_ 

So Incra has got a fence long enough to work on table saws with a front to back size of up to 33in (just short of 840mm)!

My thoughts were to ring Rutlands and ask them to import it for me (together with the new 3000SE mitre fence, to replace my 1000SE) but haven't had the chance yet. Rutlands are quick in general but you never know how quick will they be in this case. The alternative is to ring Incra direct (or one of their distributors in the USA) and request a shipping price. Be ready to pay tax once it gets delivered to the UK, though. It should cost roughly the same, all in.

Now, you might come across the following issue when fitting the TS-LS XL Incra fence to this particular, awesome table saw. I cannot remember exactly from real life, but from the pictures it looks like the original fence is supported only at the front, which means that the back edge of the table does not have any holes to support the Incra rails (on which the fence sits). This is easy to fix, meaning you would have to drill two holes in it, but do it with care, as cast iron is as brittle as it is tough! Best tool for this job would be a magnetic drill.

That should do it. Hopefully this info does not come too late for your plans.

Whereabouts are you located in the UK?

Good luck and let us know how did it go!

Kind regards,

Radu


----------



## adze (Mar 31, 2012)

*incra supplier in the UK*

Hi Radu,

Thanks for your post.

You should take a look at wood workers workshop - woodworkersworkshop (can't post the URL yet as less than 10 posts so far. just add .co and .uk at the end.

I emailed them and they sent a huge list of all the incra items they have, including the XL range. Think i am gonna go with the table saw combo 3, which is 890 quid. Pricey but i like the idea of using one positioner across the saw and router table:

52˝ Range LS32-TS-WF Super System with TSRT2821L 28˝x21˝ Left Side Router Table, Magna-LOCK Plate & TSRTHW - TS (RT Mount Kit) for LEFT side of blade & TS-LEGS TS-III Rail Support Legs

I sent a query on some specific items but have not had a response yet but optimistic that they will have a lot of the gear i'm after, including a lift and tabletop to use on the left of the saw so i can use the same positioner.

Won't be setting up the shop for at least a month but will post again when i do and let you know how i get on.

Regards,
Ketan


----------



## adze (Mar 31, 2012)

*location*

i didnt say where i'm located - Rayleigh in Essex. Also looking for a good place to buy timber and sheet materials. I've got a reasonable sized space so dont mind ordering maybe 700-800 quids worth in one shot if that makes a difference.

Anyone know good & cheap supplier in the south east for:

various thicknesses of MDF;
good quality birch ply
hardwood faced ply
american poplar
oak - european or american
softwood so i can make cheaper mistakes (any suggestions on good softwood type for use in kitting out the shop with storage cabinets/ outfeed tables etc?)

basically.... all kinds of wood!

Thanks,
Ketan


----------



## TheOakDude (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Ketan,
check out UK TIMBER for all your Oak needs, I use them and have to spend a whole day travelling there and back but they are well worth it.
Paul


----------



## adze (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi Paul,

That's great, thanks! Most reasonable looking prices i've seen so far!

Regards,
Ketan


----------



## cinamara (Apr 11, 2012)

adze said:


> Hi Radu,
> 
> Thanks for your post.
> 
> ...



Hi Ketan,

Thanks for your reply. Just today I came across woodworkersworkshop website. Poorly built unfortunately, this website is. So I rang and spoken with the man running the business. We spoke for 30 mins - enough for me to realise that he is the guy whom anyone interested in Incra stuff should be speaking to in the UK - and not to Rutlands. The impresion he made was that he's got experience aplenty and also he is very nice and open. He asked me what's my table saw and immediately he said that my choice of Incra TS fence will work trouble free with it. It's worth talking to him because he can advise you on your Incra setup. He can customise your package according to your needs and existing table saw and give you advice that only comes from experience. We have already arranged a meeting for next week - I can't wait to see the TS-LS Incra fence in action! He is in Oxfordshire, only 50 miles away from my location in Gipsy Hill / South London.

Have you bought the Axminster saw already?


----------



## cinamara (Apr 11, 2012)

TheOakDude said:


> Hi Ketan,
> check out UK TIMBER for all your Oak needs, I use them and have to spend a whole day travelling there and back but they are well worth it.
> Paul


Hi Paul,

What exactly is the website of the timber merchant you mention about? Searching for Uk timber returns dozens of results....

Thanks.

Radu


----------



## adze (Mar 31, 2012)

*wood workers workshop*

Hi Radi,

No, i haven't gotten the saw yet - still got to move house before the workshop is available. Should be another 5-6 weeks unfortunately - quite keen to get started.

Glad you were able to get hold of the guy at WoodWorkers Workshop. I still haven't had a reply to my second mail to him but from the appearance of the website, guessing he doesn't get online much! really should juice up the website a bit. Good to know he sounds like he knows his stuff. Let me know how you get along.

Which Incra package / combo are you going for?

For the timber site you had asked about - search for UK-Timber and add co and uk at the end. (still havent got to the 10 posts before i can post links).

Regards,
Ketan


----------



## dogtreadmil (Apr 25, 2012)

your post is very informative


----------

